# Faster hair growth



## polaroidscene (Apr 22, 2007)

Is there anything out there that actaully works to make hair grow faster mine seems to betaking forever and i miss my long hair but i do not want to pay for extensions...i saw some viatmins for hair and nails which mostly has biotin (i think thats how its spelled)


----------



## aney (Apr 22, 2007)

I heard that many people use biotin and it helps them! Maybe you should try massaging your scalp every day... it might stimulate the growth!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Apr 22, 2007)

Try doing a search here on MUT...there's been lots of talk on this subject.

For me, I LOVE *GNC*'S "*Ultra Nourish Har, skin &amp; Nails*" suppliments. This really, really speeds the growth factor in my hair. I can tell, cos my roots grow out way faster when I'm using this stuff.

I take it 3x a day.


----------



## Ga_CUTIE0214 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hair vitamons really help in speeding up hair growth. I recommend GNC ULTRANOURISHAIR. I saw a big difference in my hair in about 3 weeks.


----------



## social-buttafly (Apr 23, 2007)

Are the above supplements you ladies are recommending good for thickening the hair, too? Cos my hair is so baby fine.

Thnx.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 23, 2007)

I've heard that there is nothing you can do to make hair grow faster. All you can do is basically baby it.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 23, 2007)

That is what I heard too!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 23, 2007)

prenatal vitamins!!! seriously!

it's an underground cult favorite.

yes, i take em, and they work better now that i am not pregnant than when i was... probably because i'm back to a normal level, and these are just adding to me.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have long hair now but Id like to get it a lil longer. I wanna try some vitimans to help it grow faster so maybe I'll try some of them from GNC. So you girls would recommend the ones from GNC?


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 23, 2007)

Iv heard coconut oil helps hair grow.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think there's anything you can do to thicken the hair shaft. But plenty of protein and biotin can strengthen it surely!

Yes, I definitely recommend GNC Ultra Nourish Hair, Skin, Nails. I personally have seen results. Like I said, my roots grew out faster and that's how I knew. I take this 3x a day.

Try these links:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ter-33100.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ter-40223.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ins-30588.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...row-39900.html


----------



## Bea (Apr 23, 2007)

I take these vitamins and minerals especially for hair, skin and nails and both my hair and nails grow like crazy. Biotin and vitamin B are good to look out for.


----------



## justdragmedown (Apr 23, 2007)

there is nothng to mke your hair grow faster atleast last time I checked. There are vitamins that make it appear to be growing healther.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Apr 23, 2007)

Hair growth is controlled by genetics and internal forces, so taking supplements and vitamins _may_ increase your growth rate, but not buy a whole lot.

Also, hair goes through periods of accelerated growth and shedding, so at various times during the year (most noticeably winter and spring), hair is doing a lot more shedding, so it just appears as if the hair isn't growing. Usually by summer, the growth rate will pick up.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 23, 2007)

i wish my hair would grow


----------



## hollyxann (Apr 24, 2007)

definitly anything with biotin in it. nothing actually makes it grow faster but it does kinda promote hair growth if that makes sense.

biotin, any of the skin,nails and hair vitamins, prenatals, and i asked a lady at the vitamin store today and she said msm is a good one too.


----------



## MissLovely (Apr 25, 2007)

I seriously know what helps hair grow since my hair NEVER used to grow.

First, I thought because I wanted my hair long I shouldn't cut it, that was fault #1...

Trim every 1-3 months no matter what. Even if its just a centimetre. It helps the hair go a long way.

#2 was my hair lacked moisture. I started to use this cream that one of my friends gave me that her room-mate makes. The stuff is really good. (I am selling several ones that my friend gave me that I don't need. You'll find that in a different forum.)

After this cream, I noticed my hair was stronger and didn't fall or broken with ease as it used to. Because dry or damaged hair is really fragile so that affects its growth.

And last but not least #3, genetics and medical health. If your mother had uncontrollable long hair and a head full of it, there is a chance that you'll inherit her strands, and if you find the opposite of your mothers head, then the opposite of the former can be true.

Keep your health in check. There is no specific vitamin or food you can eat that will help your hair grow dramatically faster, but if you have an overall good health and stable condition, that can help your hair grow at its fastest.

I hope my tips help.

But I will remind whoever is trying to grow out their locks that you should never put the scissors away because you want to grow it out. Instead trim your hair. Because hair with split ends or damage will not grow.

Miss Lovely


----------



## mya_wannabe (Apr 25, 2007)

have you heard of this oil called vatika oil, it has coconut oil in it and it makes your have shine like sunbright and i also scalp massages and biotin!


----------



## mishmosh (Apr 25, 2007)

my hairdresser at SAKS says kelp

Ive heard cod liver oil does too


----------



## alexxa (Apr 26, 2007)

Try using a mask with castor-oil, it stimulates hair growth. it is also very good for longer eyelashes and thicker eyebrows..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katee (Apr 27, 2007)

I have found two things that really help - one I found by accident!

Someone on another board talked about taking Source Naturals Hyaluronic Acid supplements (with Biocell Collagen II) because it "plumped" her lips better than any topical product. I decided to try it and was amazed! She was right about it serving to plump your lips. It also was wonderful for my skin and did indeed make my hair grow faster.

Then, I started to use this shampoo produced by a local spa that I go to. It's an sls-free shampoo, but I think the key ingredient in their is sea kelp bioferment. The stuff is awesome for hair growth. In fact, I may stop using it because I'm having to color my hair way more often than I ever did before. It's very nice stuff - beautiful tropical fragrance too.


----------



## candaysee (Apr 29, 2007)

Biotin and Horsetail is good but ultimately you have to eat healthy and be healthy. Your hair will grow regardless. What you have to do is retain what you have and to do that you have to baby your hair as one of the other posters said.


----------



## katnahat (Apr 29, 2007)

My hair, for years, would not grow. It would take years to grow a few inches. Now my hair grows an inch every four weeks. I know this because I have to get my roots done. :rotfl: The only thing I can attribute the fast growth to is vitamins. Since I started taking vitamins everyday I think that is what made my hair grow. It is much more healthy, just overall better.


----------



## candaysee (Apr 29, 2007)

I agree. Vitamins work!:icon_chee


----------



## groovygurl_33 (Apr 30, 2007)

Scientificaly speaking, hair is made up of a protien called Keratin.

i know that some of the best leave in conditioners and sprays for hair contain keratin which helps to fill in the imperfections, making hair stronger.

i would imagine if you were to take any kind of supplement, one that has this protien would be most useful, but honestly, like teeth and nails.. hair too grows with calsium, so0o just get enough milk (ooor calcium..i dont know if your lactose intollerant or anything haha)


----------



## crazychic (Apr 30, 2007)

Vitamins most deff!! 

I was just reading an article on this - take iron &amp; zinc (helps not only hair but also skin &amp; nails). It said on the article: "Both zinc &amp; iron are key to cell production in hair follicles, a deficiency in either nutrient could also cause hair to thin or even fall out." 

... Over the winter I got mono really bad &amp; lost my appetite &amp; hardley ate anything. My hair was gross &amp; thin &amp; falling out &amp; not shiny or thick. Having a good diet makes a HUGE difference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justdragmedown (May 1, 2007)

Ive found sweating helps. Atleast I think when I work out (i run) and get a sweat growing I notice healthier hair and quicker growth


----------



## Ga_CUTIE0214 (May 1, 2007)

Totally agree about the vitamins! I have been taking GNC UltraNourishair vitamins for about a year and my hair went from neck length to about 2 inches from my brastrap in the back. I also factored in using less heat and washing/ deep conditioning once a week.


----------



## koko (May 10, 2007)

thank you


----------



## farris2 (May 11, 2007)

Mine grew quickly when I drank milk everyday


----------



## La_Mari (May 12, 2007)

This is going to be gross, but here we go... 2 years ago I joined the Marine Corps and we didn't have a chance to wash our hair for almost 2 weeks... which the whole time we had our hair up in a bun (uniform regulations) and I swear to you (after 2 weeks), when I finally took it out... it was like 3 inches longer!

The sad thing is I had to cut it to my ears that day cause it wasn't within regulations. Oh well, it's about as long as it was before I went to boot camp... I didn't graduate btw, I broke a few bones.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 12, 2007)

i find that my hair seems too grow faster under these conditions...

1) take a multi vitamin... it does not nessesarily need to be for your hair growth but having your body balanced will promote hair growth.

2) eat healthy... that includes tons of protien for me for some reason. the better you eat the faster your hair will grow

3) dont style your hair... okay so that is not entierly true... do what you want just NO HEAT! the heat will just damage your hair so do your best to avoid it. i try to only use heat for special occasions.

4) play with your hair. my hair is really short but i still like to try and put it in french braids (i almost can except at the ends) any way the tension from moving your hair around is essentially the same as massageing your head and will increase the bloodflow and therefore promote growth.

im not sure why im posting this. i supose it is comon sense. but it has taken me a really long time to figure it out


----------



## lozzie--x (May 16, 2007)

wish my hair would grow it seems to have stopped grr


----------



## vodkastars (May 21, 2007)

i'm having hair problems too. i started the night shift two years ago and because of the crazy schedule and stress a lot of my hair fell out. plus i lost about 20+ pounds in the last 1.5 years so I think that contributed to my severe hair thinning.

anyway.. i read from a few other threads that Biotin helps so I started taking 5000mcg two weeks ago. Im not really noticing any difference yet but I guess it takes some time. I also stopped blowdrying my hair ebacuse I read that heat is HORRIBLE for the hair! So no more for me!  I would blowdry my hair almost everyday!

I hope the Biotin works! I think I will start taking a multivitamin as well.


----------



## monniej (May 21, 2007)

i take these and i think they work very well. i take the gnc hair, skin &amp; nail formula.


----------



## yumemiru (May 25, 2007)

if it haven been forever since your trimmed perhaps all it needs is a little trim. I had the same problem before since i left it growing for half a year. after a little trimming, in half a month it grow longer. Just make sure you trim a little, not cut. Trim 1 cm at most,make sure you enphasis on that to the person who does the cutting as often they cut alot more than what you asked them to do.. tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Kemper (May 26, 2007)

If you're growing out your hair, taking care in order to prevent breakage is essential. Be gentle on your hair, wash and care for it gently, and be careful not to brush or style too aggressively, especially if your hair is particularly fragile. Make sure you trim off any split ends, take the time to massage your scalp whilst shampooing, and deep condition your hair often. Its ridiculous how many people don't know how to take proper care of their locks. Make sure you don't use too much or too little of your product, and that you distribute it properly throughout your hair. If your conditioner isn't reaching parts of it, your strands aren't going to magically condition themselves. Use a wide tooth comb, or your fingers to make sure every strand is getting proper treatment.

As many vitamins and supplements claim to encourage hair growth, the thing that will benefit you, and your hair the most is maintaining a healthy food and exercise regime. And this means every day. Do a variety of exercise, eat a healthy, well-balanced diet, and make sure you aren't missing out on any particular essential nutrients. Supplements will be beneficial for those who are lacking specific nutrients, but if you can get them in abundance from your diet, why waste your cash?


----------



## Miss_Bishop (May 29, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 29, 2007)

I don't know if anyone has said either of these yet, but I've heard prenatal vitamins and mane and tail shampoo.


----------



## Aprill (May 29, 2007)

Mane and tail shampoo is wonderful for growing hair!!!!!!!!!


----------



## browwn (May 31, 2007)

For this you read a website which gave you complete information about best hair transplant.


----------



## bliss182 (May 31, 2007)

hi ladies i'm new to makeup talk and i'm dying to get advice on hair growth and glowing skin:sunshine:


----------



## greatnana (May 31, 2007)

drinking lots of water


----------



## giraffeyy (Jun 5, 2007)

I hear something about rubbing vitamin E cream on your scalp.. hair.. will help it grow.

Also, and I know this may sound bad, but cutting/trimming the ends of your hair every so now-and-then will stimulate its growth a little. ; )


----------

